# kenyan sand boa substrate



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

ok guys i just pick up a kenyan sand boa im keeping her in carefresh bc it is safe and holds burrows..but i hate it and want to change to something more natural ive been reading online and looks like alot of people sugust a sand/soil mix with a bit of water... anyone else know of anything?? or what would be the best most natural looking...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

uhhhhhhhh sand


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The sand/soil will be good for natural looking.

You can also use aspen bedding. I used it with cornsnakes and it was good. Just make sure it's ASPEN. Pine and cedar shavings are toxic.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

dude i kno the name is sand boa but no...sand can cause inpaction and if you read up on them they say they are not even from a sand enviroment...

i think thats what im goiong with...the sand/soil with a bit of water... i use aspen with my corns and red tails...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

use its call lizard litter, its shells all crushed up. i have seen ppl use that instead of sand.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You should consider feeding in a separate enclosure if impacting is an issue for you.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Mettle said:


> You should consider feeding in a separate enclosure if impacting is an issue for you.


 I do feed in separate enclosure, im just looking for what is the most natural thing for the sand boa but still dont want chances of impaction...ive never used sand at home or even at work with any of our reptiles, i would normally use aspen but i need somthing that will hold a good burrow for the boa but be natural looking at the same time..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Why is it so imperative that it be natural looking? You have your corns on aspen.

Just curious.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

its for the snake i really dig it and really want to make a badass terrium youknow maybe even some live plants and what not... i used aspen for the corns that i breed its easy maintance for me... im sorry for the confusion...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

No confusion. Was just curious.









Give the sand/soil a try. Let us know how it works. And most importantly - take pics.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

kenyan sand boa's are really cool and docile...good choice.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

well im going to use eco earth with the calcisand mix ill post pics later tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

well he is in there with the snad/soil he seems to like it very active and making burrows and what not i will post pics tomorrow...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

cool cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sounds very cool. Can't wait to see those pics.

How often do you plan on changing out the substrate?


----------

